# Finally some L345 Fry!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I received these guys when they were only an inch about two years ago, after growing them and increasing the size of the group they have finally bred! I'm so excited, hopefully they keep it up. Dad pushed out eggs after they were wigglers, caught all that I could find. Here is the best zoomed in pic I could get, will update more within next few days.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! I'm glad they finally bred for you.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Congrats, this is excellent news Chris. Well done!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Well done Reis. It is amazing what a little patience can get you. Can't wait to see more pics. 

You should start a forum of them growing up with pictures every few months. 

Congrats.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris
Great news!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sadly my first batch had died, they didn't make it past the egg stage. But I was lucky with a second batch with two fry that survived! Here are some pics


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Another group has arrived! Hopefully I'll get a better yield this time! I managed to get 6 of them and there's still 1 Lone Ranger in the tank that I can't find  here's a pick of the bunch  








Also update pics on the first two fry


----------

